# Solved: Windows Media Player Playlist Editor



## Cosmic (May 5, 2003)

Is there any editor type program (hopefully a shareware or freebie) that can take all the songs in a particular folder and make me a playlist exactly with the titles as given to the files in the folder and that playlist would then play on the Windows Media Player. These are all music files.

I really want to do it with a few simple commands. Just tell it use all the files in the folder and have it use the file names exactly. Don't want to have to tick each one. That Windows Media Player is driving me bananas, each time I add too or edit a playlist it does something weird and changes the song titles from how I have named them. These playlists are hundred or even thousands of songs, it is just too much work to have to keep editing the titles manually.

Plus occassionly I also move a playlist to another computer and the files may wind up on a different drive letter. Would like to be able to edit the drive letter of the playlist as a global type command.

Got to be something better than trying to make / maintain playlists with that Windows Media Player.

Thanks


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

The info that shows in media players are the hidden tags within each file, not the actual name of the file you've given it. So to show correct information, you need to concentrate on getting the tags named correctly too. Saying that you can easily create a playlist of the songs within any folder by right clicking the folder, add to now playing list. Then save that playlist in wmp. You now have a playlist of the files in that folder. If the tags are not correct though, that is why you'll see different listings to the file names. If you are online and the contents of the folder are recognised by an online database you can get wmp to rename them automaticaaly for you, keeping the order. This generally only works when the folder contains tracks from the same album only though.


----------



## Cosmic (May 5, 2003)

Thanks for that.

Is there a program to change these tags. Hopefully without my doing a lot of work retyping them. Just make the tag thingee agree with the file names in the folders. I want the artist name in front of the song title in a particular format so I can sort them to a particular order in the playlist. It lets me get things organized by artist without regard to what album is involved or any other details. Again something sort of dedicated to that type of task. I am not looking to add those type programs that claim to do everything except slice bread. Something simple that does the tag naming function.

I was looking at one called Baldgorilla ASX Maker 2.5. Anybody have any experience with that one. Am I on the right track???


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

I use Media Tagger

http://www.volny.cz/media-tagger/eng/index.html

It has a 'Filename to Tag' option. If all your tracks in a folder are named Artist - Track name, then it can fill in the tags as such and do them all in one go. Make sure you don't use the 'Tag to Filename' option which will change the names of your files.
It will do most anything you want in bulk, or individually.


----------



## Cosmic (May 5, 2003)

Great Thanks, this sounds like what I have been looking for. 

It is so much better to try something somebody has experience with, much less chance of messing up my computer adding / deleting a zillion programs that don't work as advertised.


----------



## Cosmic (May 5, 2003)

I am going to mark this thread as "Solved" but if anybody else has any other programs like this I would love to know about them too.


----------



## holygamer (Mar 30, 2007)

I use DB Poweramp to convert an Audio CD into WAV files. I have disabled adding of tags to the files. I have disabled the check Internet for file names option in Windows Media Player as well as any other options that could change the display names. The file names are 1, 2 ,3 but when I play the files in Windows Media Player the files names appear as the proper song titles instead of the actual file names. This doesn't happen in any other media player. Also when I Right-click on a file within Windows and select "Edit ID Tag" there is no tag so I don't know where Windows Media Player is getting the correct song title from. Please help.


----------

